# it's raining handles (pic heavy)



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

It's time for me to say thanks to KKF for everything that I learned about knives and handles making. So here are some handles that I'm planning to giveaway:











Some of those were made for particular knives and thus has wholes already shaped for particular tangs. Other handles were made specially for this giveaway and has only a pilot holes for tangs. Let me just call all of these "practice handles". I'm experimenting with finish, shapes and so on. Please don't expect those to be on par with professional work by other KKF craftsmans. 

*Terms*
So here's the deal: if you want a handle and know how to install it yourself (or know someone who can do it for you), then I'll ask you to fill out google docs questionnaire. There you'll need to put check marks for all the handles that you are interested in. Basic on this data, after 10 days or so, I'll randomly choose new owner for each handle.


*Shipping*
As most of you are from US here, Chris (knyfeknerd) kindly agreed to help me with shipping. So all the handles for US members would be sent to Chris in single package, and then he'll send them to owners. This should save shipping costs for US members.

I'll ask new owners to cover shipping costs. Shipping from Russia will cost somewhere between 10-20$ maybe less, maybe more, depending on destination. 


*Warranty*
I'm afraid I'm not able to provide you with any warranty on those handles. Just take them as is. Some of them might break when mounting, other may serve you well for years. 


*Description of handles*
All of them are different. Made using different techniques, from different materials, with different sanding and completely different finish. I'll try to give a short description of each one. For visual size comparison there's a 150 petty on each photo.


*1* Cocobolo with Ebony ferrule and bright yellow spacer (some kind of plastic). Small handle made for 150mm Shigefusa. Very tapered. Satin finish.







*2* Maple and Ebony ferrule. Made from Burl Source stabilized wood few month ago. Small handle with minor taper and a pilot hole. 







*3* Rain Tree and Cocobolo spacer. Small handle without any taper. Pilot hole.







*4* Karelian Birch stabilized by me with Corian spacer. On photo you can see the wide side, while turned 90 degrees it would be almost twice thinner. Small handle with pilot hole.







*5* Cocobolo with Amboyna spacer. Medium sized handle with a strong taper. Pilot hole.







*6* Alder burl with Gidgee ferrule. Medium sized handle with some taper and pilot hole.







*7* Walnut Burl with Corian spacer. Medium sized handle with some taper and pilot hole.







*8* Rain Tree with Ebony ferrule. Medium sized handle with some taper and pilot hole.







*9* Karelian Birch, Koa ferrule and Ebony spacer. Nicely figured Birch that I tried stabilizing myself. Wide side on photo. Turned 90 degrees would be half thinner. Very glossy finish. Pilot hole.







*10* Palisander and Walnut ferrule. Made few month ago for Watanabe 150mm sabaki. Wide side on photo. Pretty big hole for Watanabe tang.







*11* Bocote with Horn ferrule. Medium sized with some minor taper. Pilot hole.







*12* Alder Burl with Bocote ferrule and two tone Ebony spacer. Wide side on photo. Pilot hole.






Next 3 handles are made bigger and would need at least 210mm long knife.


*13* Cocobolo with Ebony ferrule and Corian spacer. Some minor taper and pilot hole.







*14* Cocobolo with Ebony ferrule. Some minor taper and pilot hole.






*15* Cocobolo with Ebony ferrule and white raffir spacer. Was made few month ago for my Shigefusa 210 guyto, but was too long for my taste. Wide side on photo. Huge hole for Shigefusa tang.






In this short video overview I tried to briefly show you how handles looks from different angles (sorry for the quality and language):
[video=youtube;MbdUow1kT6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbdUow1kT6M&feature=youtu.be[/video]


And finally, here's a link to google docs that you'd need to fill if you are interested in. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uZdYMp_LFx4Y1i-FqKPscMDN-nppzgZzs1nfHfvzv0k/viewform?usp=send_form and it's possible to change your answers later if you choose to do so.


I hope 10 days would be enough for everyone to make their choices. Please don't hesitate to post any ideas or comment. All feedback is welcomed.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 22, 2014)

That's really generous of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunning handle work - I particularly like number 11 and number 14, they're super clean.

That's an incredibly generous offer.


----------



## Twistington (Apr 22, 2014)

Questionare sent, too little time to make handles for myself.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 22, 2014)

Very generous offer indeed!! Thanks!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 22, 2014)

Great work Anton! 
Very happy to be a part of this giveaway.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Great work Anton!
> Very happy to be a part of this giveaway.


Thanks Chris!
I hope I'll be able to send few more handles for your PIFs


----------



## Brad Gibson (Apr 22, 2014)

I have five knives now that need rehandle and would love to try one of yours. I have a fuguhiki that needs a very thing yanagiba style handle that is very modest. If I do not win one please let me know If you would like to do the rehandle on it for me!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice gesture, and a lot of hours of work time involved in this generous giveaway, thanks to both of you! And the work looks nice and clean. Good luck to everyone,

Stefan


----------



## berko (Apr 22, 2014)

i love you guys.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 22, 2014)

How much coffee comes with each handle???:happymug:


----------



## RavenMad (Apr 22, 2014)

Anton, your work is excellent and what a generous offer to give some away! Anybody who gets one will be very pleased. All the best. :-D


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

RavenMad said:


> Anton, your work is excellent and what a generous offer to give some away! Anybody who gets one will be very pleased. All the best. :-D


Blame my wife for this  She forbids creating new handles until I got rid of all the old ones. She also forbids buying new wood as I still has enough for another 20 handles or so. Being unable to spend money on wood makes me really sad


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Blame my wife for this  She forbids creating new handles until I got rid of all the old ones. She also forbids buying new wood as I still has enough for another 20 handles or so. Being unable to spend money on wood makes me really sad



One more reason I wish I had a wife, I have wood for probably a thousand handles, total loss of control and nobody nagging me about it  It's nice on one side, but I am also broke...

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

There are only 10 members signed in currently, but the surprising thing for me is that handle &#8470;14 is leading currently. Is it because of size? Or cocobolo texture? Or the classic design with black ferrule and black end cup? 

I'm asking because I still have lots of cocobolo and can make few more handles like this in the future.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> One more reason I wish I had a wife, I have wood for probably a thousand handles, total loss of control and nobody nagging me about it  It's nice on one side, but I am also broke...


So true without strict control I see no ways of preserving money, while people like Mark Farley allowed to tease us with new beautiful pieces on almost daily basis. 

Stefan you should really open a school or start some online courses for those who wants to learn handle making process. I don't know anybody who would have as many experience in custom handle making as you. I'd sign up for such courses any day now.


----------



## brianh (Apr 22, 2014)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## tagheuer (Apr 22, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> There are only 10 members signed in currently, but the surprising thing for me is that handle &#8470;14 is leading currently. Is it because of size? Or cocobolo texture? Or the classic design with black ferrule and black end cup?
> 
> I'm asking because I still have lots of cocobolo and can make few more handles like this in the future.



Simple and elegant. I prefer a handle that will enhance the beauty of a knife without taking over too much of the attention.


----------



## jvanis (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow some real beauties in here! How generous!


----------



## daskooka (Apr 22, 2014)

Just gorgeous work. Wow!
You have a talent sir.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Apr 22, 2014)

Awsome looking handles! So kind giveaway, amazing ppl in this forum. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Stefan you should really open a school or start some online courses for those who wants to learn handle making process. I don't know anybody who would have as many experience in custom handle making as you. I'd sign up for such courses any day now.



Thanks, I might save a total beginner some trial and error time and some wasted materials, but I don't think I could teach you anything, your handles look fine to me. 

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 22, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks, I might save a total beginner some trial and error time and some wasted materials, but I don't think I could teach you anything, your handles look fine to me.



Don't be fooled by pictures. In person if you look close you'd see lots of different flaws. That may be good if you are a fan of rustic looks, but I believe those looking for perfectly shaped/polished handles may be disappointed by my work. 

You've mentioned several times that you are working on some big order. So I guess you know more about being productive then most other handles makers here. I believe being productive is very important, because it not only saves some materials, but also saves time. 

There are tons of things to learn about proper sanding. And about putting proper finish in general. There are some good posts on this forum, but one would need to really dig for them. Proper technique of glueing pieces together also worth separate mentioning (when you can get away with just epoxy and when you'd need a dowel or smth similar). 

I mean when I started making handles half a year ago, I was under impression that it's an easy task. Now I know there are endless nuances for different wood types, different techniques and so on. I think you really underestimate the amount of experience you really has


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 22, 2014)

Brilliant giveaway:doublethumbsup: so many great people on this forum:thumbsup:


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 22, 2014)

Absolutely stunning work, Anton, just beautiful. Thank you for such a gracious gesture!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow...is anything actually left?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 23, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Wow...is anything actually left?


It's kind of lottery here if you want to participate, just put your nickname here https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1uZdYMp_LFx4Y1i-FqKPscMDN-nppzgZzs1nfHfvzv0k/viewform?usp=send_form and mark the handles you liked.


----------



## gavination (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! Thanks! This is awesome of you. I'm inspired to do the same when I get started on making handles and sayas. Hope my form went through!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, I wish I will be one of the lucky few...


----------



## RobinW (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for this generous giveaway


----------



## erikz (Apr 23, 2014)

Very generous ichc! Sadly I cant mount handles myself nor do I know someone who can. Good luck to the people who enter the draw!


----------



## mark76 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot, icanhaschzbrgr! The handles are looking gorgious!


----------



## James (Apr 23, 2014)

Really really magnificent work you've got there. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Micioarch (Apr 24, 2014)

They are really beautiful, I would like to be able to do the same. Great work


----------



## ShaggySean (Apr 24, 2014)

This is an amazing giveaway and nice work thanks


----------



## D3st1n (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for this generous giveaway, I wish, I'll be the winner.. thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 26, 2014)

This is a very generous offering here. Lots of good karma and juju for you and Chris!


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Some great handles here. Good stuff anton very generous from you and Chris. Hope these all find great homes  really outstanding guys.


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 26, 2014)

how have I not seen this thread!!!?? amazing work brother!


----------



## JHunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Lots of great looking handles there, Still really like the first one (yellow)


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 26, 2014)

JHunter said:


> Lots of great looking handles there, Still really like the first one (yellow)


That's the least popular handle so far


----------



## JHunter (Apr 26, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That's the least popular handle so far


 Might be just my luck :thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 26, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> How much coffee comes with each handle???:happymug:



Can't promise coffee, but here's a sneak peak of handles for your PIFs







I was thinking about how thin wooden parts I could cut with my saw. It appears something around 1mm is the limit. Only later I realized I could make them even thinner if I first glued one side to the handle and then sand it to desired thickness. That's why I'm calling all of those practice handles. Left one is Cocobolo, Ebony and Karelian Birch. Right one is Cocobolo with some synthetic spacers. So far for me wooden spacers are much easier to work with.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 26, 2014)

you are becoming quite skilled at this my fellow knife knut


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 26, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> you are becoming quite skilled at this my fellow knife knut


Not sure about handle making, but I acquired new lens yesterday that makes taking proper photos so much easier


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 26, 2014)

I think the handle skills are improving rapidly by the look of things:thumbsup:


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 26, 2014)

both


----------



## mark76 (Apr 26, 2014)

Normally I don't eat wood, but this is mouthwatering...


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 27, 2014)

Impressive PIF. !!!


----------



## Sam Cro (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent work very inspiring and most Gracious. I hope you receive many Blessings from your generosity and Kindness .

Best Regards & Blessings Brother


----------



## Sdkkds (Apr 30, 2014)

These all look great, but i love the first one, would look great on my shig petty.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for kind comments guys!

Only 24 hours more to go. We are having holidays here in Russia for the next 4 days so I'll have enough time to finish this. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 2, 2014)

Here comes the winners






























































Thanks for participating!
I'll be contacting winners soon about shipping.


----------



## Sdkkds (May 2, 2014)

:sad0:


----------



## WarrenB (May 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, some lovely handles there.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 2, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats to everyone!
I actually have a few of these addresses already too.


----------



## D3st1n (May 2, 2014)

Congrats to winners..... Enjoy!!!


----------



## James (May 2, 2014)

congrats guys!


----------



## ramenlegend (May 2, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I won a drawing! very excited!


----------



## mark76 (May 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! I'll cry alone in my bed, tonight ;-)

Many thanks for organizing this, icanhaschzbrgr!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 2, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Awesome! Congrats to everyone!
> I actually have a few of these addresses already too.


2/3 of those handles are heading to USA so you'll be pretty busy sending them 
There are also two winners from Canada and I'm not sure how to best arrange shipping. Send directly from here or also send them to USA and ship to Canada from there please advice.


----------



## mano (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for being so generous! How do I pay you for shipping to Chris?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 2, 2014)

mano said:


> Thanks for being so generous! How do I pay you for shipping to Chris?


There's no need to, as shipping to US is on me and is part of giveaway.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 2, 2014)

It would probably be cheaper to ship the Canadian-bound ones to me first as well. Shipping (especially for something as small as a handle) isn't too bad to Canada from here.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 2, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> It would probably be cheaper to ship the Canadian-bound ones to me first as well. Shipping (especially for something as small as a handle) isn't too bad to Canada from here.


Alright then! There will be around 15 handles in this parcel (including those for your PIFs). Will try to send it as soon as I could.


----------



## pleue (May 2, 2014)

wow thanks! look forward to one day returning the favor.


----------



## ecchef (May 2, 2014)

Thank you Anton!


----------



## gavination (May 2, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> 2/3 of those handles are heading to USA so you'll be pretty busy sending them
> There are also two winners from Canada and I'm not sure how to best arrange shipping. Send directly from here or also send them to USA and ship to Canada from there please advice.



I go to Canada probably once a month and could ship them on my next trip if you want. This time around, it would have to wait until I get back to the NW from Hawaii though. Next trip to BC is planned for June 24th. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Lefty (May 3, 2014)

Awesome! I just saw that I won the sweet upgraded Carter Throwback handle! This will let me upgrade one of my own pieces for a change, and check out your work. 

I really appreciate it. Fantastic PIF. Let me know if I can help with shipping.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 3, 2014)

Package for US and Canada winners was sent today. I believe Chris will contact winners about shipping costs after getting package. 

I'm slowly proceeding with sending packages to EU winners.


----------



## Sam Cro (May 3, 2014)

WOW I love the one I have Won . as many I have not won anything in so long it is a real Honor . Thank you very much how should I send my addy ?


----------



## Bill13 (May 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see mine and buy a knife to put it on!


----------



## Vangelis (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Anton, i am looking fwd to see your work. I have picked up a small knife from Maxim's gathering to use with


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 5, 2014)

damn, I am shocked I won a handle. Thank you for your generosity! I cant wait to mount this on a deserving knife and post the feedback and pics!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the Giveaway Anton! your a hero!


----------



## rdwng303 (May 12, 2014)

I just saw that I won a handle. Thanks for the great giveaway Anton.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 12, 2014)

Quick update on this: last 3 packages were sent yesterday to Europe winners. Package to US winners today arrived to the town where Chris lives. I'll send all addresses of US winners to Chris today, so he could get in contact with you and arrange shipping. 

Thanks for participating and I hope you'll like your handles.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 13, 2014)

The handles were waiting on my doorstep when I arrived home last night. Everything looks great!
Really nice work Anton. 
I will start packing them up and distributing them this week. I'll get with Anton to obtain the addresses I don't have.
Thanks again for the PIF ones too.


----------



## Sam Cro (May 13, 2014)

I think I sent you My Addy, if Not please let me know and I'll do so Immediately Thank You for this Blessing and Most Gracious Gift .

Sam


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 16, 2014)

I got all these shipped out this A.M. I'll PM everyone with tracking #'s and an amount to reimburse for shipping + PayPal info.


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 16, 2014)

I've received mine!

The craftsmanship is wonderful and the finish is superb. The wood is beautiful too but pictures really don't capture it well, it really is something special in hand.

Anton, are you intending to start selling and taking orders on handles? I sincerely hope so.

Here's a photo. I'm sorry about the poor lighting, I'll try to take a better one soon.

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14013862500_7605426914_b.jpg

Now I just need to buy a knife for it!

On another note, I'm really impressed by Russian post. I'd never ordered anything from Russia before, but this month I've received this handle from Anton and a board from MTM wood which both arrived in prefect condition in around half the stated timescale.

Thanks Anton!


----------



## MAS4T0 (May 16, 2014)

The picture is showing on the app, but not on the website. 

Let's try again:


----------



## WarrenB (May 16, 2014)

MAS4T0 said:


> The picture is showing on the app, but not on the website.
> 
> Let's try again:



Two really nice pieces of work there


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 16, 2014)

Nice board, Mark!

You were pretty lucky to get your packages from the claws of Russian Post in reasonable time. Maybe it's a good karma or something like this. Though, yes I have to admit our post is slowly getting better. 
I'm aware that there are some fit&finish issues with some handles from this giveaway, but again, seem like you've been lucky. 

I'll keep practicing in handle making and that's the only plan I have for now


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 18, 2014)

Nice stuff, too bad I was late to the party on this, very generous of you, clearly I have to look more diligently at the new threads, hate missing out on such a great one


----------



## Vangelis (May 21, 2014)

Thank you Anton,

I was back Monday from a long weekend and a small package was waiting for me  !!! The handle I won is a beauty and it fits me perfectly, I have a 21cm yanagiba coming (UPS says today) for it. As for the other two, they are a bit thin (even for me) but I have one knife to try them with.

PS: I have paypaled the shipping cost


----------



## ramenlegend (May 30, 2014)

Finally got to put this baby to work tonight, many thanks Anton!! 
Everyone, post your handles!!!!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Erik!

Guys (winners) please don't hesitate to share your opinion about your handles. Either here or in PM/email. Especially if there's something that you don't like or would change. If you aren't comfortable with shape, or don't like finish, or handle broke while installing  please let me know so I could do a better job next time. 

Cheers


----------



## ecchef (May 30, 2014)

Received today!
And my nefarious plan for it...


----------



## ramenlegend (May 31, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Received today!
> And my nefarious plan for it...
> View attachment 23680


Rehandle Question:

What do people use to cut the tang for a forgecraft wa conversion? I know that drilling holes in the tang of a forgie is a pain in the ass


----------



## ecchef (May 31, 2014)

No idea. I've never tried this before. Might just farm it out.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm hoping everyone in Canada and the U.S. have received their handles. There's a few guys that haven't corresponded or reimbursed for shipping.
A Lannister always pays his debts.........................


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 5, 2014)

I finally found a deserving knife for the handle I received.






It feels and looks perfect mounted on a Shig pretty.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 5, 2014)

MAS4T0 said:


> I finally found a deserving knife for the handle I received.
> It feels and looks perfect mounted on a Shig pretty.


Thanks for sharing! Great knife


----------



## chefitt (Dec 22, 2014)

U got any 4 sale I would love to buy like 5 depending on price


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 23, 2014)

chefitt said:


> U got any 4 sale I would love to buy like 5 depending on price



Stefan http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/246-Stefan-s-Handle-Gallery

Mikey http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17220-Honu-Mana-Wa-Handles-gallery


----------



## online (Oct 29, 2017)

Can't wait to see mine and buy a knife to put it on!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 29, 2017)

online said:


> Can't wait to see mine and buy a knife to put it on!


I'm afraid you might be a tiny bit late for this giveaway :-\


----------



## aaamax (Oct 29, 2017)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I'm afraid you might be a tiny bit late for this giveaway :-\



post of the day and made beer shoot out my nose... cheers.


----------



## xantiema (Nov 21, 2017)

Haha, was wondering why a thread from 2014 was at the top


----------

